# W10 and Privacy



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I know that reading this stuff is not the most exciting way to spend a few hours. But it is probably a good idea to take an interest in what is happening to your personal "stuff".

You will almost certainly find a few things here that will raise at least one eyebrow.....!!!

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/windows-privacy-faq

T.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Interesting. I by default, after 1 day having upgraded to WIN 10 went thru all of those settings and turned them all OFF ! I think I'll forward that link to all of the people that have called be with WIN 10 questions since last week.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I saw this the otherday , useful info for when you first setup
http://www.howtogeek.com/224352/what’s-the-difference-between-windows-10’s-express-or-custom-setup/


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Wayne for the link..... very useful to know...:up:

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

If you don't like reading the smallprint (and who does) then the following excerpt taken from Microsoft's W10 updated Privacy Statement might just get your attention....

*.....We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to protect our customers or enforce the terms governing the use of the services....

Search queries submitted to Bing
A voice command to Cortana
Private communications including email content
Information from a document uploaded to OneDrive
Requests to Microsoft for support
Error reports
Information gathered from cookies
Data collected from third parties...."*

You can read the full article here....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/microsoft/windows/11782807/windows-10-privacy.html

You might also want to follow the link provided by Wayne in Post #3 of this Thread.

You might be an upright, honest, law-abiding citizen that has nothing to hide. But if (like me) you are irked by the thought of the content of your emails and private folders being accessed by unknown objects (persons, computers or who-knows-what) then you might be well-advised to check what exactly you are sharing knowingly or unknowingly with persons or objects that you know or don't know.

T.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have also turned of the "torrents" type of feature 
http://thehackernews.com/2015/08/windows-10-update.html


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Agree, will also be turning OFF the "Torrents-type" feature.

I am also looking into the software "disconnect.me". I have asked the Security Forum for Feedback if anyone else has used it.. You can find my Thread at the link below. Hopefully we will get some response.

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1153013-disconnect-me-feedback-request.html

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

If you want to upgrade to W10 but are concerned by Microsoft's insatiable desire to know more about you than the IRS then this little W10 Installation Guideline by Leo Notenboom is a really good to-the-point guide to retaining your privacy while upgrading to W10.

https://askleo.com/setting-up-windows-10-for-privacy

T.


----------

